# FitBit challengers?



## Alix (Sep 23, 2018)

Morning all. The last few years I’ve been looking after myself better and part of that is tracking my exercise with a FitBit. I find that having a walking challenge helps me get off my bum. (Competitive kicks lazy in the butt!) 

Anyone here interested in doing some challenges? Might be cool to have some DCers competing.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2018)

No. 

Go away.


----------



## blissful (Sep 23, 2018)

I wear a low cost pedometer every day. Some days I hike/walk, some days just cooking/canning/cheese stuff. I'm not into competing but I do like encouraging others and having encouragement myself. I only compete against myself.


Go for it.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2018)

If I had one of those gizmos I'd be up to it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> No.
> 
> Go away.


 Oh geeze.... Now you are going to offend someone else...  
Ross


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> No.
> 
> Go away.



Wimp. The geese will get you for sure.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2018)

They can wear my Fitbit. 

They won't do any better though. They don't fly south any longer.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2018)

Put on your FitBit and challenge me. I’ll go easy on you.


----------



## blissful (Oct 3, 2018)

Alix, I thought of you when I read this:


> My husband and I are having a Fitbit competition, so every day when he  leaves for work I attach mine to our dog. I'm averaging 25,438 steps a  day.


I wish we had a dog.


----------

